

Einstein was Probably Wrong About the Universe - edwardy20
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/more-light-on-speed-record-20111119-1nodp.html

======
lutusp
It's way too early for the "Einstein was probably wrong" class of headline. If
the LHC results were real and portentous, the neutrino pulse from the 1987
supernova would have arrived 4.13 _years_ before the light flash, rather than
three hours before (with a trivial explanation).

